# Norwegian Forest Cross Looking For Forever Home *London*



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

I unfortunately have to find my cat a new home due to my new son being allergic to him.

He is a great loving cat, very good with children. His name is tigger, he is 2yrs old has been neutered and has been kept as an indoor cat.

I would really like him to go to a loving home, who understands the responsibility of looking after a cat. If you think you can offer him a *loving forever home* please pm me. i will be providing a 10kg bag of jwb cat food, his cat carrier and some cat litter if needed. All i'm asking for is £50 to show your serious

khadijah85's Images - Pet Photo Gallery

his photos can be found on the above link

Thanks


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

khadijah85 said:


> I unfortunately have to find my cat a new home due to my new son being allergic to him.
> 
> He is a great loving cat, very good with children. His name is tigger, he is 2yrs old has been neutered and has been kept as an indoor cat.
> 
> ...


Hi,

He is a gorgeous cat, which of his parents was a NFC? he is very much like a Bengal, fab markings.

I hope he gets a great home, its so sad you have to rehome him after having him for two years he is a stunning cat and Im sure you will miss him. Have you tried local rescues etc, I only say this because they will vet the home for him.

Hope it works out for you.

Izzie


----------



## khadijah85 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, his father is NFC and his mum is bengal cross.

I know it breaks my heart to have to rehome him, he has such a lovely temperment. I have thought of a rescue centre but i don't think i could bear the thought of him being locked up in a cage all alone . I have contacted some family members so hopefully they will offer him a home but really they are not animal people, ideally would love for someone with a passion for cats (breeder maybe) to give him a home.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

Just wondering if you've tried Petalcleanse? Its a lotion you just wipe over the cats' coat once a week and it reduces the level of allergens. It does take a few weeks for the allergen levels to reduce so its worth perservering with for at least 3 weeks if poss to see if it is going to help your son at all. Pet Allergy? Petal Cleanse can help with the symptoms such as Asthma, Eczema, Hives and Sneezing I've used it for years on my cats and its really helped me with my allergies. I just thought it would be worth a try if it could mean that you'd be able to keep Tigger.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwwww he is gorgeous we have a tabby called Tigger :smilewinkgrin: i would be tempted but he's an indoor cat isn't he ? all mine are outdoor  shame your not to far from me either  x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

He looks beautiful i would have him.
But i already have 7 cats and 7 dogs.
2 of my cats are indoor cats so that would not be a problem.
The thing i would worry about would your pussycat get on with my dogs.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

He is a beauty.
You could try ringing the cats protection, and other cat rescue centers they might have a list of people that are looking for a Norwegian cross,
That way you get to still look after him while they find the right person to adopt him for you.

I hope you find him a loving home soon.
Good luck!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Where abouts in the country is Tigger based??

Sal
x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

SallyUK said:


> Where abouts in the country is Tigger based??
> 
> Sal
> x


Hiya it says London on the profile.
Hope this helps


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Hiya it says London on the profile.
> Hope this helps


Thanks, I've PM'd the OP, so will wait for a response, thanks again,

Sal
x


----------



## nancywoooo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, is he still with you?
he is such a lovely cat!!!!!!

we live in a new apartment situated in SW15 area.

BR


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

My partner was on the lookout for a Norwegian, and we are only in Essex!

Is he still looking for a home?


----------



## wendyb (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello there,

Have you found a new home for your cat yet? My partner and I have recently lost our beloved 2 old cats after 21 years and are looking to give a new cat a loving new home. I am at home during the day so can give a cat the attention he needs. Your cat is beautiful and we'd be very interested in meeting him with a view to adopting him. Please get in touch with me if you are interested and if he is still available for rehoming. Thanks!

WB



khadijah85 said:


> I unfortunately have to find my cat a new home due to my new son being allergic to him.
> 
> He is a great loving cat, very good with children. His name is tigger, he is 2yrs old has been neutered and has been kept as an indoor cat.
> 
> ...


----------

